# Colorado Springs Road Cycling Team



## bigjohnsonkc (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello all,
I didn't see any messages related to this so i thought i'd go ahead and post one. I am a member of Jackson Racing Developements, and a shop manager down here in the Springs. The reason I am posting this here, is that our program is venturing from mountain biking, to having a competive road biking team. I am trying to head this up, and have already talked to a few others who would be interested in starting a racing career. Right now, we are only cat 5 guys, simply because we have never been in a sanctioned event. However, we have the backing of a great team owner and operator, who wants to help others get into cycling, as well as get his team on some podiums. I just thought I would drop this line, in case anyone is like me out there, and loves to bike, and wants to get on a team, but doesn't know how or is clueless about what all is going on. This is just the start of this post...but hopefully it will grow, and we can make a team out of here. Again thanks for your time in reading, and hope to hear from you soon.

Aaron Johnson


----------



## crmaanbe (May 3, 2005)

*Just going through old threads*

an saw your post. Any more information on the team?


----------



## bmxracer2 (May 8, 2006)

I live in Gunnison, CO. not sure if it is a problem, but would love to help out in any way possible, and or join. I have raced anything pedalable, and am looking to get back into racing this year.


----------

